# 2011 GT6000 drive problem



## bbtractor (May 14, 2013)

I changed the oil on my 2011 Craftsman GT6000. Like a numb skull I got oil all over the place. After I cleaned it up and got everything back together, the tractor didn't drive quite right. When I stepped on the forward peddle, it accelerated forward. While on flat ground, if I applied more pressure, it accelerated. But, when I applied more pressure on the peddle while going up hill, it feels like something is slipping. The tractor does not accelerate like it once did. The only way I can get the tractor up the hill is to back off the forward peddle and let the tractor inch it's way up the hill. What could the problem be? Did i get oil on a belt and it is slipping or is it something else?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Did you change the engine oil or hydro. If you changed the hydro oil you need to purge the air out of the system. If you changed engine oil and got oil on your drive belt, remove the drive belt and wipe it down with a rag that has been soaked in denatured alcohol.


----------



## bbtractor (May 14, 2013)

It was the oil I drained. The plug just to the right of the filter. I even installed a 3" pipe with a cap so next time I drain the oil, it is easier. I had tried to spray all the under carage with degrieser and wash the oil off. I just cleaned the belt with the alcohol. Hopefully that will take care of it. If it doesn't, any suggestions?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

bbtractor said:


> It was the oil I drained. The plug just to the right of the filter. I even installed a 3" pipe with a cap so next time I drain the oil, it is easier. I had tried to spray all the under carage with degrieser and wash the oil off. I just cleaned the belt with the alcohol. Hopefully that will take care of it. If it doesn't, any suggestions?




Yep the oil was causing the belt to slip I have seen it before it will burn it off eventually.


----------

